# Please help...What could this be....Vomiting,diarrhea, no fever. Twice now



## elijahsmama1

Last week on Thursday Ds woke at 4:30 in the morning and started to vomit. Lasted for about 4 1/2 hours then he was feeling completly normal except had diarrhea for the rest of the day. No fever and that was it. I thought probably 24hr bug or something.

Fastforward to now. Tuesday morning, son woke at 4am vomiting, this lasted for about two hours this time. Feeling completly fine afterward and again no fever? I think he might have diarrhea again but he only had to go once and it was not very much at all.

Not sure what to think about this now that it has happened twice 5days apart? I was thinking about food and the only thing that he ate both times that was the same was for lunch the previous days both times had a peanutbutter and honey sandwich on sprouted grain bread. Both my Dp and I have had the peanut butter and honey as well with no problems? I'm still going to get rid of them though just in case.

Any thoughts??? I'll post what he ate both times the two days before if that might help anyone with thoughts on what is going on. Thanks so much!!!

Tues: Breakfast ?

Lunch : Sandwich- Wheat bread,cheese,avocado,tomato,cucumber, mayo must.

Dinner: Alfredo pasta, Broccoli

Wed: breakfast: Yogurt with granola

Lunch: Peanutbutter/honey on sprouted grain, tomatos and carrots

Dinner: Spinich pizza, asparagus,corn

Thursday morning at 4:30 woke up sick.

The next time.....

Sunday: Breakfast:French toast

Lunch: Fruitbar, pear, orange

Dinner: Crackers w/hummus applesauce, zucchini

Monday: Breakfast: egg/cheese burrito

Lunch: Peanutbutter/honey on sprouted grain, pineapple

Dinner: grilled cheese, potatos, broccoli

Tuesday morning 4am woke sick.


----------



## chaoticzenmom

A friend's son had something like that and it turned out to be an ameoba that he got from swimming in a pond.


----------



## elijahsmama1

Thanks he hasn"t been in any situations where that would be a concern. I'm still thinking illness or food?


----------



## becoming

Sounds like a virus. My kids have that happen all the time with no fever. In fact, we've had a similar (same?) bug making circles in our household for about three weeks now. It sucks.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama

Another vote for virus. My ds (22mo) got the pukey virus thing, and puked the whole afternoon of day one, then once ever 2-3days for a week+

It wasn't strep (my uncles guess), it wasn't the flu - no fever, nothing but diarrhea and puke. It sucks. We stuck to bland foods since ds was having trouble holding things down, but it just took ages and ages to get over.


----------



## sahli29

Could do a culture for parasites to be sure. When my kids are ill I give them some Lifeway Kefir to increase healthy gut bacteria.


----------



## cappuccinosmom

Could be a parasite. Or a virus. My kids often in the winter will feel completely fine except for gastro issues for a few days, No fever, no tiredness. The only other sign is little bumps on the skin.


----------



## chaoticzenmom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elijahsmama1*
> 
> Thanks he hasn"t been in any situations where that would be a concern. I'm still thinking illness or food?


parasites can show up months after they get them. The ameoba that my friends son had was from the summer, but he got sick in the winter. He had gone to camp where they had a lake to swim in. He stayed in the shallow end...where ameobas like to live.

Another thought, looking at your menu. Another friend of mine has a daughter who will wake up puking if she doesn't eat something high in protein for dinner or before bed. Her father is the same way. It looks like you do higher protein for lunch than for dinner, so maybe it's possible he needs more protein at night.


----------



## nextcommercial

Sounds like a parasite. Mine got it once at an apple farm. We were picking apples, and they also used it as a cow farm, she wasn't eating the apples off of the ground, but did eat before washing her hands. It lasted a few weeks, and always hit in the middle of the night/early morning. It got worse before it got better too.


----------



## Mama Mko

It could be an allergy to something he ate. My husband reacts by vomiting/diarrhea when he eats shellfish.


----------



## Shenjall

My ds (10) is going thru the exact same thing!! No fever, no tiredness, he's actually pretty happy and talkative and then, BAM he's vomitting and water-like diarrhea. It lasts for a few hours and then he's fine again. Like you, it's about 5 days apart, and we're on the 3rd time. No one else in the house is getting it.

I'm taking him to the dr tomorrow, how do they test for parasites? how do they treat it?


----------



## Tigerchild

It does sound a lot like the GI bug that has been going around our school (3-7 days of gradually improving diarrhea, with stomach cramps/vomiting esp. in the first 24 hours). I picked it up this time too and while I didn't puke or feel all that bad, my guts were more rumbly that even at my most pregnancy gaseous (which is saying a LOT, let me tell you).

I would call your ped though. They may do a stool sample (oh what fun) or something like that. Are you guys on well water/been hiking lately? I picked up giardia once, and the diarrhea did NOT go away until treatment. It's been less than a week though, and it sounds like you have been able to keep him hydrated if he's feeling pretty good, so you may get the brush off. :/


----------



## LiLStar

ds was sick around the 10th, several days of vomiting/fever. Better for a while, and then since early christmas morning has been pukey at night. and been having diarreah. And no other symptoms at all! I assumed its just unluckyness, getting two tummy bugs back to back. but this talk of parasites is making me paranoid...


----------



## One_Girl

I had a very long lasting thing that came on and off and got progressively worse after my dd was born. I wound up in the hospital very dehydrated and they found out that it was a bacteria that people get from eating undercooked poultry or eating in a place where proper cleaning techniques aren't followed after preparing raw poultry (probably got it from my brothers house). There are several other bacteria that can hit like that and get progressively worse so I think you should take him to the doc if it happens again.


----------



## worriermom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shenjall*
> 
> My ds (10) is going thru the exact same thing!! No fever, no tiredness, he's actually pretty happy and talkative and then, BAM he's vomitting and water-like diarrhea. It lasts for a few hours and then he's fine again. Like you, it's about 5 days apart, and we're on the 3rd time. No one else in the house is getting it.
> 
> I'm taking him to the dr tomorrow, how do they test for parasites? how do they treat it?


I was wondering if you were able to get any answers on this? My daughter is doing the same thing, today makes the third week in a row. Some tests have been ran but nothing found


----------



## AuntyM

^Same

The 10 year old got sick first - and the day after, his 7 year old brother was vomiting and diarrhea no fever but also no appetite/exhausted/stomach pains. I accepted it as a flu bug and they had on/off symptoms for a few days. I kept them home from school and of course friday,sat, sun totally fine.

Monday comes around, this morning, the 7 year old wakes up and vomits twice - has minor diarrhea. Up until about 10 minutes before the actual vomits occur, there are virtually zero symptoms. Just complaining of stomach pains and they start getting worse until it happens. Kept him home from school and he was pretty symptom free other than the diarrhea -- but I told him he was going to go to school the next day. He accepted this, no complaints or issues and everything was normal.

He went down for bed, complained about this stomach and I kept a bucket by his bed. After a few hours I hear him vomiting again!

His dad thinks this is getting fishy and I did some research and it appears that voluntary vomit is a common behavioral issue in kids aged 2-7 or so, during tantrums or when they want attention. Their teenaged brother used to make himself vomit after eating vegetables when he was little - I thought THAT was dramatic, but this...? I'm unsure but we decided to test him for the next few days with an incentive to go to school and see if there are any changes.

The parasite thing is interesting as it sounds the same -- but its a frozen winter here and they do not exactly swim in any lakes right now.


----------



## newmainer

My daughter has had a low grade stomach thing going on for several weeks. She never vomited, but when it first started there were a few nights when she thought she might. Then it morphed into this other vague thing. Our practitioner said she definitely sees a lot of long-lasting, mild gastrointestinal disturbances that last through the winter. I think that various bacterias can have a cyclical effect, and we have so many gut bacteria.. and depending on the individual's susceptibility and immune system's ability to keep the balance in check, may feel more discomfort in the winter, then in the summer it's all fine.

No harm in getting it checked out, and then decide on a course of treatment. I'm partial to homeopathy, because it's what i do, and safe and all that. good luck!


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom

Could be any of the things mentioned, though I tend to think that sudden on/sudden off vomiting as most like a food-borne illness. Keep in mind that food-borne illnesses can take anywhere from 2 hours to 7 days to appear, so it might not have been what he ate that day. And several people can eat the same (contaminated) item and only one get sick -- generally the one with the weakest immune system or in a high-risk category. Children are automatically considered high risk. While protein foods are the most likely hosts, cases have also been associated with fruit and vegetables, both conventionally and organically grown. I sort of curse having to have a food handling certificate for a previous job...


----------



## Pepper44

This is a virus going around. We had it at our house and it involved four days of diarrhea and vomiting. Feel a little better, then boom sick again. Then after that at least seven days of horrible nausea, and some more random episodes of vomiting here and there. Plus awful painful gas and rumbling guts for like 10+ days. It's such a nasty virus! We know other people that have had it too. I think it's the Sydney norovirus that's been in the news. We never had any fevers at all with it, by the way. 15 days later we're all feeling normal again, finally.


----------

